# Help a newb with MK4 Airlift rear bags



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

I was installing some spacers that I received as a Christmas gift and I noticed my drivers side rear bag is rubbing the axle beam. The passenger side seems fine but it looks pretty close to the axle. I had the bag aired up to 80psi so I could get the jack underneath the car. I aired it out to my regular driving height 45 psi and it wasn't touching but it was pretty close. The car was also still in the air so im sure once it was on the floor the bag was compressed enough to touch the axle. It also has IDF rear drop plates. I don't know if any of that makes a difference. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Merry Christmas :snowcool::biggrinsanta:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

That is quite unfortunate. My first suggestion would be to check that both the top and bottom are seated correctly, if the bottom isn't ground down and seated properly then it can lead to rubbing like such


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> That is quite unfortunate. My first suggestion would be to check that both the top and bottom are seated correctly, if the bottom isn't ground down and seated properly then it can lead to rubbing like such


From what I can see everything is mounted correctly. I did a little research and I found out a lot of people were having problems with the airlift rear bags and switched to another companies bags and brackets. I really don't want to go that route because I don't have the cash right now, but I also don't want to get stranded when the bag blows.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> That is quite unfortunate. My first suggestion would be to check that both the top and bottom are seated correctly, if the bottom isn't ground down and seated properly then it can lead to rubbing like such


^This. Although the bag may appear to be properly situated...often it is not. Also take out the top bracket and slot the holes. Airlift revised that bracket some time ago to allow you to have more adjustment pushing the bag in and out. The last few times I installed these I did that right off the bat, they've been running for quite some time now without issues.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

OVRWRKD said:


> ^This. Although the bag may appear to be properly situated...often it is not. Also take out the top bracket and slot the holes. Airlift revised that bracket some time ago to allow you to have more adjustment pushing the bag in and out. The last few times I installed these I did that right off the bat, they've been running for quite some time now without issues.


Slot the two holes where the bag attaches to the bracket? The bracket is welded in two places and I'm wondering why the PO installed it this way or is that normal?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

abadGTI said:


> Slot the two holes where the bag attaches to the bracket? The bracket is welded in two places and I'm wondering why the PO installed it this way or is that normal?


Hmm, that's different scenario. The only time I've ever tacked the bracket in place was because the nipple was trimmed and the bracket shortened. In your case it appears the bracket was trimmed but no the nipple. Sometimes folks tack weld the bracket if there is no nutsert or crushnut in the nipple. Usually when installed that bracket is threaded into a crush nut. Personally I would undo that because from what we can see in the photos, and the rubbing, the bag is not centered.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

OVRWRKD said:


> Hmm, that's different scenario. The only time I've ever tacked the bracket in place was because the nipple was trimmed and the bracket shortened. In your case it appears the bracket was trimmed but no the nipple. Sometimes folks tack weld the bracket if there is no nutsert or crushnut in the nipple. Usually when installed that bracket is threaded into a crush nut. Personally I would undo that because from what we can see in the photos, and the rubbing, the bag is not centered.


There is bolt in the center of the bracket that goes into the upper nipple part. So your advice would be to reattach the bracket so its more centered?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

abadGTI said:


> There is bolt in the center of the bracket that goes into the upper nipple part. So your advice would be to reattach the bracket so its more centered?


That's what I would do. The bag is not centered, it's either the bottom in the spring perch or the upper mount causing it. It's hard to tell from the photos but maybe you could undo the bolts for the bag and be able to slot them just enough to pull the bag away from the rear beam withou taking it completely out. It definitely needs some adjusting.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

OVRWRKD said:


> That's what I would do. The bag is not centered, it's either the bottom in the spring perch or the upper mount causing it. It's hard to tell from the photos but maybe you could undo the bolts for the bag and be able to slot them just enough to pull the bag away from the rear beam withou taking it completely out. It definitely needs some adjusting.


The bottom is definitely centered in the perch. I will take a look at it this weekend and see what I can do. In the meantime I'm praying the bag doesn't blow on me.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

I would redo that whole top mounting point. See if you can undo what was previously done.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

With that top bracket being welded on to the nipple, if you were to blow a bag on the side of the road, there's no way you'd be able to change it anyway. 

Dont forget, in that case, you're lucky enough to have a rear beam where you can air up the opposite side and be able to limp the car home.


----------

